# SVS / AVForum weekend in Norway



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

This week-end, around 35 members of the largest Norwegian AV forum (www.avforum.no) met far from everything to enjoy listening to music, watching movies and meeting other enthusiasts. We heard a lot of music, watched many movie scenes and had a lot of fun :R

We were all so fortunate to meet Ron Stimson from SVS. What a nice guy!!! :T We learnt a lot about SVS (and some other competing speaker makers too )

A few pictures from the SVS setup demonstrated last weekend:

Everybody was carefully listening when Ron was talking to us 








One side of the SVS setup. Yes, that 3x PB-13 Ultra :bigsmile:















The whole SVS setup, seen from the back of the auditorium:








Auditorium, seen from the center's point of view:















Some components that Ron brought with him, including the brand new filters for the main speakers:








New 7-channel amplifier from SVS:








That's what happens with the roof when 6 Ultra SVS subs are intensively used during 2.5 days :hsd:








We have experienced how it feels when your hole body is moved by 16Hz sound waves (like in the movie called Pulse), amazing feeling :yay:
Our calibration guy even played down to 10Hz and we measured above 90dB (at 10Hz) with the RadioShack in the sweetspot. Coooool ....
From the seats, we could also feel the air pushed away by the subs. That was pretty impressive. Ron thought it was just fun!

For info: Ron confirmed that, during normal use (read not using loud sinus waves), almost nobody has managed to destroy an SVS sub the last 12 months. They have only heard about one guy in UK but they suspect that he played sinus waves at low frequencies during a low period of time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I see 6 PB13 Ultras!!!! that must have been very impressive I have one, I can only imagine what 6 could feel like.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome! I know you guys were in audiophile heaven... :T

Thanks for the pics and the report. 

Please keep us posted on any other meets you guys have as well.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I see 6 PB13 Ultras!!!! that must have been very impressive I have one, I can only imagine what 6 could feel like.


Well, the auditorium we sat in is a large room so it was required to have at least 2 of them. But I agree with your that 6 of them is impressive.
On some movie scenes we tried, I could feel that some of my clothes were vibrating/moving on my body. Strange feeling, really. But we had so much fun :bigsmile:

I have to admit that we discussed at one point what could fall down or be damaged but one of the most experienced guys said _Yeah, it's probably going to be ok. Let's try some more!_. A few seconds later, we were watching the famous shooting 'masters and commanders' and the builind was vibrating again :R :jump:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

6 isn't much :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> 6 isn't much :bigsmile:


Coming form you thats not a surprise:bigsmile::whistling:


----------



## tweakophyte (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you get any more scoop on the new amp? This is the first I've heard of it. Any close up pics of the new cross overs? How loud did the speakers go in that auditorium?


----------



## AnthemAVM (Aug 3, 2008)

God Bless SVS!!!!

Products Rock!

Customer Serive Rocks!

Ed and Ron are my hero!

My House Rocks!


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

tweakophyte said:


> Did you get any more scoop on the new amp?


Not really. It's going to be a powerful 7-channel power amplifier with ICE modules but we didn't try it and we didn't get much more information about it. All the focus was on the subs and new speakers.




tweakophyte said:


> Any close up pics of the new cross overs?


No, the crossovers on this picture is the old ones that were replaced with the new ones before we arrived.




tweakophyte said:


> How loud did the speakers go in that auditorium?


We measured around 92dB at 10Hz when we were calibrating the system, then we played some action film scenes really loud but we didn't measure how loud it was. Feeling our body and clothes shaking was enough to let us know that it was loud :T


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

The crossovers shown in the above photo are the revised versions for the MTS.


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Guys,

Sorry I've not contributed, we're going hard for another showing of the MTS-01's, Ultras, new Plus subs, AS-EQ1 and maybe even that amp in Los Angeles next week (and no, I'm not over the jet lag evidenced in that photo above yet ;^)

Should have had the new XO photos up already but honestly there's not much to look at (two boards instead of one for fit reasons on the MCS and MTS). They are nice but looks hardly matter with complex designs such as this clearly. Soon as I can, they will go up. I expect not one person to buy these because of those network images. What they sound like is another story. After a furtive first shot, these are speakers transformed. They were good before, now I struggle to recall times I've heard better, or as good. Yes, I know you expected me to say that, but it's true now. Now having used them in many locations, they have been shocking, even to me. Imaging and clarity are startling. And in a venue like you see here in Scandinavia, you know they were pushed very hard indeed.

The amp is about the same "concept" phase as the AS-EQ1 SubEQ was a year ago. Solidly production capable but with some refinement and sourcing still to sort out for the next few months. I've been beating on that 7 channel prototype since CEDIA, and it's in Norway now for still more early testing. FedEx willing it'll show up in LA just in time for another attempt to kill it.

On paper, about 275 watts/ch into 4 ohms (conservatively 150 into 8ohms). Which if you know about amp ratings is more real power than most any mid/high end AVR. With a bit more tweaking we can probably pull more, but won't compromise durability. If it makes it to CES this year we'll be posting some more pics but this is still not cosmetically even close to what "will be" so they'll be rather selective. As with speakers, you don't launch ordinary designs into this crowded market. This is not destined to be an ordinary amp.

The SubEQ worked well in both Norway (time only allowed a very short demo, it wasn't SVS's setup after all) and more extensively in the UK (where the new MTS-01's only showed up as I was leaving). Final price wrangling and production dates are imminent on that (which is the bomb if you don't live and breathe EQ Wizard).

Those that care to see/hear a SVS configured full tilt demo system of all this gear need only trundle out to Burbank CA Tue-Friday, that's next week (Burbank Marriott right next to Bob Hope airport if you know where that is). Contact me if you are not familiar with the Home Theater Forum event Ron Epstein is planning. The main studio events are long-since booked but local attendees can still get into the SVS evening programs (where we and Audyssey Labs and others will be presenting and of course playing things wild, mild and everything in between).

, we might even watch a movie or two. The studios like to throw swag at events like this and some probably will be first prints so drop me a line if you are in the area and can't follow the bass lines from the parking lot ;^)

Cheers,

Ron
SVS
[email protected]


----------



## jakv (Feb 22, 2007)

There was a meet in june also. The subsystem was 4xPB13 ULTRAand 2xPC13 ULTRA, but I experienced the subsystem with 6xPB 13 Uktra as more powerfull, probably a result of a different room.

The subsystem in Gausdal was a all time high for me, and I really hope that it will be a new meet next year.

Some pictures from the meet in june.

Front line.











A happy bunch before dinner after calibration.









Very beautiful in Eidsdalen, first picture is from Geiranger, about 30 min. away by car.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i thought the first pic was from flageborg's setup.

i was so envious i got these:
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a330/superribbit/SVS/IMG_9563.jpg


----------

